# CA PE experience requirement



## habeer (Apr 4, 2016)

Quick question: I know California requires 24months of experience, but after reading their FAQ document it seems like they are pretty strict about what accounts as experience. Right now, I am almost on the borderline with 25months of experience with a engineering consulting firm. I can also gather four references with PE for my experience. Should I go ahead and apply for approval, and is there anything I should be careful about?


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 4, 2016)

You need 72 months of experience, 48 of which may be substituted for a 4 year degree in Engineering, leaving 24 months of required work experience.  Assuming you have a 4 year degree, and your experience qualifies (see below), it sounds like you meet the requirements.  What is your specific concern?

_Qualifying experience claimed for this Engagement includes only subordinate level engineering work. It does not overlap with credit claimed for education. It does not include overtime, training, orientation, non-engineering work, or summer work while a student. Qualifying experience may be less than the total number of months worked; it is computed by Total Months Worked less Non-Qualifying Experience. Qualifying experience means engineering employment that requires the applicant to use sound judgment in making engineering decisions and contributes to progress towards becoming a Professional Engineer._


----------



## Doyee5 (May 10, 2016)

School can count as experience if it's ABET accredited. I only needed 1 year of work experience to get me 5 years total with my B.S.


----------



## ptatohed (May 11, 2016)

Doyee5 said:


> School can count as experience if it's ABET accredited. I only needed 1 year of work experience to get me 5 years total with my B.S.


As previously mentioned, in CA, you need 6 years (not 5) total experience, 2 with a BS (not 1).  If you have an MS, you'll only need 1 year of experience.


----------



## engineerological (May 4, 2022)

I have 5 years counted for my PhD degree. However, for the other 12 months of experience, can I put "Consultant" for the job title as qualified experience while not working for a specific employer? I am a professor and have mainly worked at my current institution after graduation.


----------

